

Reasons Why Handheld Devices Should Be Banned for Children Under the Age of 12 - andrewljohnson
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/cris-rowan/10-reasons-why-handheld-devices-should-be-banned_b_4899218.html

======
marcod
> there is no future for children who overuse technology

That right there is laughable. There is no future if our children don't use
technology to solve a wide range of problems.

